# Cheyenne 696G window blinds



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

I have just purchased the above,the model has blinds across the front windows could some one please tell me how to fasten them they seem to join together behind the rear view mirror but I cannot get them to join together Help!?


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

arty23 said:


> I have just purchased the above,the model has blinds across the front windows could some one please tell me how to fasten them they seem to join together behind the rear view mirror but I cannot get them to join together Help!?


Hi

We have a Cheyenne 660 so am assuming they are the same or similar. The blinds are held together with a magnet down each blind. There should be a piece at the top that opens around the rear view mirror to allow the blinds to meet.

To be honest I have removed the mirror as it was pointless. I couldnt see anything in the mirror. I do sometimes use the reverse camera as a rear view mirror. You can select AV2 with the remote to turn it on in foreward gears. You do need to be carefull though as it is in reverse so something passing you on the offside looks like its on the nearside but you soon get used to it.

Hope that helps

Keith


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> You do need to be carefull though as it is in reverse so something passing you on the offside looks like its on the nearside but you soon get used to it.


There is also a button on the remote control to reverse the image so that it will be correct. Well there is on my 2005 Autotrail anyway. Not sure about the newer ones.

Trevor


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

trevorf said:


> > You do need to be carefull though as it is in reverse so something passing you on the offside looks like its on the nearside but you soon get used to it.
> 
> 
> There is also a button on the remote control to reverse the image so that it will be correct. Well there is on my 2005 Autotrail anyway. Not sure about the newer ones.
> ...


Thanks for the prompt. Mine is a 2007 model. There isn't a button on the remote. However, I have just been out and had a look and if you select menu from the screen buttons there is an option for mirror. I will certainly be using that more more. Will need to remember to reselect when reversing.

You learn something every day.

Keith


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can't you drive just using the door mirrors? I have a camera for going backwards as there is a huge blind spot, as it was already fitted, but going forwards the camera is all but useless, except to see who's in the car behind.

Kev.


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Can't you drive just using the door mirrors? I have a camera for going backwards as there is a huge blind spot, as it was already fitted, but going forwards the camera is all but useless, except to see who's in the car behind.
> 
> Kev.


Hi

I find it useful for judging when it is safe to pull in if overtaking, especially if the speed of the vehicle I'm overtaking is similar to mine. Also, I can keep an eye on the bike on the rack.

Keith


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

hi my mirror had to get some of it trimmed of the bottom so there could not pull mine together as well. but like to leave the mirror on all the time so i can watch the kids .but i can't see much out of the rear window anyway


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

if the blinds are the same as on the hymer then there is a small white/cream handle, this slides upwards on the right hand blind and clips the blinds together.
simon


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi arty23,
We have a 2007 Cheyenne 696 Low bed so I can use the rear view mirror through the rear window. I have never been able to close the front blinds together with the magnet, so I use a bulldog clip to hold them together.
Hope you enjoy you 696G.
sennen523.


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

hi ye sennen523

get some one to trim the mirror see were it catchages and get it trimmed of as mine was the same was removing the mirror at first but was a mess on


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

No problem with mine just slides to and the magnets hold them together

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

Broom said:


> Hi All
> 
> No problem with mine just sides to and the magnets hold them together
> 
> ...


Yep me too, even with the mirror in place.

Keith


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

mine close ok now with the adjustment to the mirror

just another thing not check by the dealer the pdi check thats a joke


----------



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

Thanks for the replies have now worked them out but now have another problem, how are the rear speakers turned off? I am sure it must be obvious but I am missing something.


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

arty23 said:


> Thanks for the replies have now worked them out but now have another problem, how are the rear speakers turned off? I am sure it must be obvious but I am missing something.


Hi

If you have the JVC radio the speakers are controlled from the radio options. You need to press and hold the "SEL" button until the screen displays the menu. Now press the >>| button (to the left of the volume) and the volume to change. Your looking for FAD(er).

0=both speakers the same

Keith


----------

